

Ask HN: Why are various Google services breaking spacebar scrolling? - manaskarekar


======
debacle
It's not just spacebar scrolling. More and more, I can't middle-click on links
in Google services. YouTube is probably the most frustrating of these.

------
fluxon
I've seen this and hated it. What I really want is the entire old user
interface back circa July - search, news, Books, scholar, everything. Gah.

~~~
manaskarekar
This has made me give up google groups unless I absolutely can't find what I'm
looking for and it only seems to be spreading across their products.

~~~
fluxon
You're right. Again, gah. I forgot Groups, because Google "disappeared" it!

------
wpe20022003
I am in youtube but seems something is not right there..I believe this is the
cause.

